# Body kits-240Sx



## Dickies_X3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Will a body kit that fits a S13 hatchback fit a S13 coupe?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

they all fit the same


----------



## the240guy (Sep 9, 2010)

the rear bumper would be my only concern.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the240guy said:


> the rear bumper would be my only concern.


should be any different really.... tail lights and down are the same, its above the tail lights that are different


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i some how dont think the OP would be going to a stealership for a aftermarket body kit...

i also dont think he would go to a shop or a supplier unless he has money to burn... 

the best places to find body kits and such are online forums dedicate to make/model... 

for example i found a brand new never installed body kit for my 2003 dodge neon(its my DD) for $300... retail the kit is $1200+ shiping


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sasha was a spammer. if you didn't notice, the links in the sig are a dead giveaway.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead but has anyone ever successfully done this?


----------

